# YouTube club



## Deretto (Jul 7, 2008)

Come here and share some of your favorite videos. Let them be funny or on topic. Please don't embed the video into your post and let people know somewhat what you're talking about. Also no spoilers.

Anywho. Anyone remember Pepper Ann? I ran across this opening sequence on youtube the other day. This was probably my favorite disney morning cartoon. ^-^

Opening


*Members:*

Deretto
Flareth
Zim Del Invasor
Erika
Flora and Ashes


----------



## Flareth (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember that show. I love finding old shows and stuff... Sign me up!


----------



## Deretto (Jul 7, 2008)

Who here loves Sailor Moon and here ever so viewtiful attacks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLIz-bFSyGA

I personally love the last three in the same order they were posted.

Moon Spiral Heart Attack
Rainbow Moon Hearthache
Moon Gorgeous Meditation

Meditation has epic camera angels O.o;


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Add me please.

Anyone who has seen the NBC show "Heroes" should find this pretty funny.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Add me please.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the NBC show "Heroes" should find this pretty funny.


Now I've got an image of Sylar dancing down a street. ._.;;;

That was unexpected though. x3


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Add me please.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the NBC show "Heroes" should find this pretty funny.


That was great. <3 

I'll join this club, can't have enough of dem bideos.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

This is pure win. Chaos Vees at the Convenience Store.

EDIT: It's a bit out of sync. I could post the video from Nico (japanese site) if you like.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kOa2iom1Sc&feature=related
^ If your familiar with Hotel Mario, see this.
Warning: Language


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2008)

Deretto said:


> This is pure win. Chaos Vees at the Convenience Store.
> 
> EDIT: It's a bit out of sync. I could post the video from Nico (japanese site) if you like.



EPIC WIN.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

Who doesn't like Charlie the Unicorn? It is made of pure awesomeness. Plus, there's a parody of a Faith Hill song.


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

I want a big ass table.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

Flareth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kOa2iom1Sc&feature=related
> ^ If your familiar with Hotel Mario, see this.
> Warning: Language


Nice. I had never actually seen that before. *faves it*



Blaziking 175 said:


> Who doesn't like Charlie the Unicorn? It is made of pure awesomeness. Plus, there's a parody of a Faith Hill song.


I still to refuse watching Charlie the Unicorn just because I can. Also, that was a good parody. Got a little old about half way in, but it was still alright. *shrugs*



Erika said:


> I want a big ass table.


I don't know why, but I still want one! Oh man that was great!


Now you can watch the chaos vees do Danjo. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nd5uPtFQk&feature=related

The sync is even worse here. Tell me if you want the link to Nico.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

I would join this if watching a Youtube video didn't suddenly destroy my internet connection. :[ I don't know why, but it's _really_ annoying.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I would join this if watching a Youtube video didn't suddenly destroy my internet connection. :[ I don't know why, but it's _really_ annoying.


That's weird. O.o;;;


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPZ77napcUU&feature=related
Here's the director's commentary of *Hotel Mario: The Toaster's Strike Back*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaFpZM8B-ao&feature=related
Luigi says bagel while unfitting music plays!


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

President Ramu: Evil can chokeslam anyone~


----------



## Deretto (Jul 9, 2008)

Erika said:


> President Ramu: Evil can chokeslam anyone~


That last slam was epic. x3


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Indeed, and she was champion at one point. XD;


----------



## Flora (Jul 9, 2008)

*joins*

If you like awesome transformation scenes, THIS (after 23 seconds) will get you hooked on Shugo Chara!

One of my SE (Summer Enrichment) classmates showed us this.  Be warned.

...Teletubbies...


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the green clover transformation. XD; I was like, "That's freaking awesome."


----------



## Deretto (Jul 10, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> *joins*
> 
> If you like awesome transformation scenes, THIS (after 23 seconds) will get you hooked on Shugo Chara!


That transformation music seems a bit eerie. O.o; Other wise it looked entertaining.



> One of my SE (Summer Enrichment) classmates showed us this.  Be warned.
> 
> ...Teletubbies...


Kill it with fire!


----------



## Erika (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's something I like to watch on YouTube:
I'm a Marvel, and I'm a DC
This would be their latest work, just scroll down the related user videos for the others. 8D;


----------



## Deretto (Jul 11, 2008)

Erika said:


> Here's something I like to watch on YouTube:
> I'm a Marvel, and I'm a DC
> This would be their latest work, just scroll down the related user videos for the others. 8D;


Poor Hellboy. T^T *gives Erika a hug because he can't give one to Hellboy*


----------



## Flora (Jul 11, 2008)

..But I love the transformation music!

There's a better collection somewhere.


----------



## Erika (Jul 12, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Poor Hellboy. T^T *gives Erika a hug because he can't give one to Hellboy*


*Blush* 



			
				Flora said:
			
		

> ..But I love the transformation music!


I agree, the music was rather awesome. ;D

Now, here's something I wish would actually be done:

Genderbended Haruhi Scene

If they actually made an entirely new series, with all the characters genderbended, It'd totally watch it. <3


----------



## Deretto (Jul 12, 2008)

I didn't quite understand that video, Erika...


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd like to join too.



Blaziking 175 said:


> Who doesn't like Charlie the Unicorn?.


And here's the sequel.

Prepare for a bunch of cute animal videos!

The Mean Kitty Song
Chihuahua! (And a doberman, too)
Sheltie wants coffee
It was like this when I found it! Honest!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps4VDTuGzVE&feature=related

Heh...a youtube poop


----------



## Blazing Chao (Jul 15, 2008)

*Join'd*
Silent Hill 2 Chibi Edition A funny video I found while I was looking for the movie

Funniest Cat Video You'll Ever See It actually is! It's a collab of cats doing things from flying of fans, to attacking the camera.


Preview for Pokemon Platinum! Really Great Prievew 


ONE OF EM IS A TRAP!!!


----------



## Deretto (Jul 15, 2008)

Light, those first two videos were very amusing. x3

I knew what the trap was going to be Blazing Chao.

Here's a movie that makes you go, "wtf?" [link]


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

Mudkips...

 Dramatic 'Chu

Pikachu does Hotel Mario


----------



## Erika (Jul 20, 2008)

Your brain will explode and burn of this video's supreme cuteness.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 21, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Light, those first two videos were very amusing. x3.


I aim to please. They're my favourites, too.



Erika said:


> Your brain will explode and burn of this video's supreme cuteness.


Is it weird that it was the bit at the end with Sakaki and the toy kitten that was my favourite? Probably because I hadn't seen it before, when the other clips find their way into music videos pretty often.

Anyway, for Azumanga Daioh fans:

Yomi is Ugly
Mean Girls Trailer + Azumanga Daioh = Baka Girls

And a couple more cute animal videos:

Doberman Fights Robot Dog
Can't...reach...fennec...fox...


----------



## Deretto (Jul 21, 2008)

Mean girls and anzamanga Daioh. Wow...


----------



## Deretto (Jul 23, 2008)

That scared me...

Enjoy one of Batman and Robin's best escapes ever


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

xDDDD funny credits of Animaniacs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3tbr4s4sbg&feature=related


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahem.

It's boring toward the beginning, but at the middle...

TADASE WILL TAKE OVER THE WOOOOOOOOOORLD!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 19, 2008)

lol i remember that show, ill join, and my youtube user is jubbaflubb2 if you wanna check out my vids


----------

